# 2-coat vs 3-coat stucco



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

So the third thin coat is supposed to prevent cracking, I think not.

The link i'll post might give you some insight, so you can make an educated decision on which way to proceed.

http://www.nps.gov/tps/how-to-preserve/briefs/22-stucco.htm


Forgot to say that foundation drip screed is VERY important.


----------

